# Boer/nubian cross? Size Q's and advice...



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a planner, and my husband teases me. We've got puppies planned this spring so I am not even going to get a goat (well the PLAN is, anyway!) until next summer.

I like the nubians long ears, but also really like the stockier boer goats (which also have nice ears.) Dairy breeds can be so lanky seeming. And I am just not sure about size and the show photos of boers and nubians both seem like they are very big. I do like the dairy concept as an option and want to bake goods with the milk, and make yogurt and maybe cheese for our own use. Meat goats will sell better around here outside the pet market, which has to be a bit limited. Anybody breed boer/nubian crosses and are they ridiculously tall? I see pictures but I have a hard time judging size - as I am still not to familiar with goat structure. I ran across this website and I am pretty smitten with the spotted boer/nubian crosses, but obviously this particular farm is a bit too far! Nearly smitten as much as the mini nubi's
http://members.psyber.com/cqwilson/PolkaDots.html

I really don't want a goat that gets taller than my taller dogs though. My bigger male dog is 27 inches to the shoulder, and while I know a goat will be heavier; transport ability and kids ability to handle them play into my choices as well. 24 or smaller would be alot nicer, but I guess that pretty little for a goat. :whatgoat:

The guy down the road has TMG's and they are a nice looking size, and stocky. He is also a good friend and I know he would treat me fairly. Can they be crossed with dairy goats or maybe a nigerian? Thoughts and pics appreciated and welcomed. Or should I just get two different goats for the different desires :laugh:

And PS - coming from AKC dog world, crossing breeds is super taboo to me and part of me cringes since I would never ever advise this with dogs, and would just suggest that people look for a breed that already suited their needs, while the other part looks forward to the liberation of practical farm choices with farm animals without (perhaps...) so much "political influence"


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it kind of depends on the genetic background of each side.

My boer/nubie does are shorter and wide, but my boer/nubie buck is tall.

I really love the mix so far (my second year with a goat herd). We are keeping 3 half and halfs hehehe.... get it, like the cream? For dairy. 

But next year i'm hoping to get a higher boer percentage buckling as a new herd sire from North Star Boers as we breed for meat as well. Will be exciting to compare weight gains.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

We had one Nubian/Boer cross and loved her. She gave a half gallon a day as a FF of very creamy milk. She had a great calm personality.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a boer/nubian doe, and she was tall. She was a rescue project, and when we got her in healthy shape she was really nice looking, very meaty. I don't know about her milk as she was dry when we got her. But from what I've heard if you get a good lineage going you can get the best of both - meat and milk. There are several farmers in this area that breed the cross for both purposes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

your BoerXNubian kid is going to be somewhat leggy but slightly heavier boned


----------

